# Verzeichnisgrösse als Integer



## deinertsche (23. Mai 2006)

Hi!
Wie bekomme ich in der bash die Verzeichnisgroesse als Integer?

size=$(du -s -b /mydirectory/)

liefert mir das ganze als String. Wenn ich aber prüfen will, ob size grösser als z.B. 10.000 ist, dann geht das nicht, weil size kein Integer ist.

Hab mit Linux wenig am Hut. Gibts noch einen anderen Befehl?

Danke!
Deinertsche


----------



## RedWing (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ein andere Moeglichkeit wuesst ich jetzt nicht...
Du koenntest hoechstens mit awk oder sed die Zahl aus deiner Ausgabe rausfiltern und dann 
kannst du sie vergleichen:

```
#! /bin/bash
directory="trunk"
size=`du -b -s $directory | sed -e 's/\([0-9]*\).*/\1/g'`
if [ $size -gt 10000 ]; then
    echo "Directory is greater than 10.000 bytes: $size"
fi
```

Gruß

RedWing


----------

